# Amazon Press Release re Fire Content (Netflix--Yes)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As reported on Engadget's website:

Amazon's Press Release:

Facebook, Pandora, Netflix, Rhapsody, Games from Electronic Arts, Zynga and Rovio, and Several Thousand More Apps and Games Coming To Kindle Fire Next Week

When Kindle Fire customers across the country open their boxes next week, they will be able to choose from several thousand of the most popular Android apps and games, including Netflix, Rhapsody, Pandora, Twitter, Comics by comiXology, Facebook, The Weather Channel and popular games from Zynga, EA, Gameloft, PopCap and Rovio. Kindle Fire customers will be able to download these apps and games without having to register multiple times and using Amazon's simple and secure 1-Click payment technology. Plus, all apps are Amazon-tested on Kindle Fire for the best experience possible, customers can get a great "paid" app for free every day, and once you've downloaded an app from the Amazon Appstore, it's available on Kindle Fire as well as your other Android-based devices.

"We started talking to app developers everywhere the day we introduced Kindle Fire, and the response has been overwhelming," Dave Limp, Vice President, Amazon Kindle. "In addition to over 18 million movies, TV shows, songs, books, and magazines from Amazon, we are excited to offer customers thousands of apps and games to choose from on Kindle Fire - from Pandora and Rhapsody to Facebook and Twitter to Netflix, as well as popular games from EA, Zynga and many other top game developers. And this is only the beginning - we're adding more apps and games every day across all categories."

With the Netflix app, Kindle Fire customers who are Netflix members can browse and instantly watch unlimited TV shows and movies and resume watching where they left off on their TV or computer. "We're excited to team up with Amazon to give what we think will be a huge community of Kindle Fire owners the opportunity experience all that Netflix has to offer," said Bill Holmes, Vice President of Business Development at Netflix. "We're certain that our members will have a great viewing experience on Kindle Fire."

"EA is proud to be part of Kindle Fire," said Bernard Kim, Senior Vice President & Head of Global Sales and Marketing at Electronic Arts. "On Kindle Fire, we're offering some of the world's most popular titles with incredible gameplay and breathtaking graphics that anyone can play and enjoy anytime, anywhere."

"Zynga strives to deliver the best mobile social gaming experiences that can be enjoyed by players anytime and anywhere," said David Ko, Chief Mobile Officer at Zynga. "Teaming with Amazon to make Words With Friends a featured game on the Kindle Fire provides us with a great way to reach new and existing players on a fresh and exciting device."

"As Gameloft continues to create games for the mass market, Kindle Fire comes as a very exciting new platform for us to offer our games on," said Baudouin Corman, Vice President of Publishing for the Americas at Gameloft. "Not only does it provide us with an innovative channel for us to reach new audiences, but the tablet is set to enable a great gaming experience as well. In effect, we plan on providing Kindle Fire customers with a large catalog of top quality premium and free-to-play games."

"We're excited to be bringing our massively popular games to Kindle Fire," said Andrew Stein, Director of Mobile Product Management at PopCap Games. "Kindle Fire is a great gaming device, and consumers will love the touch-screen optimized adaptations of top titles such as Plants vs. Zombies."

"Personalized radio has the power to enhance all types of experiences anytime, anywhere and we're thrilled that Pandora is a launch app on the new Kindle Fire," said Jessica Steel, Executive Vice President of Business and Corporate Development at Pandora.

"We are really stoked to offer our members the Rhapsody experience on one of the most anticipated new devices this holiday season," said Brian McGarvey, Vice President of Business Development for Rhapsody. "We want to make sure Rhapsody is available on every must-have device, including the Kindle Fire."

"Being a featured app on Kindle Fire will allow The Weather Channel to continue to fulfill our mission of providing consumers with the most reliable weather information to help plan their daily lives - no matter where they are and what device they use," said Cameron Clayton, Executive Vice President of Digital Product at The Weather Channel Companies.

Additional examples of apps and games that will be available to Kindle Fire customers include Allrecipes, Bloomberg, Cut the Rope, Doodle Fit, Doodle Jump, Fruit Ninja, Jenga, LinkedIn, Zillow, Airport Mania, Battleheart, Pulse, The Cat in the Hat, Quickoffice Pro, Jamie's 20-Minute Meals, IMDb Movies & TV, and Monkey Preschool Lunchbox.

Kindle Fire offers more than 18 million movies, TV shows, songs, books, magazines, apps and games, as well as free storage in the Amazon Cloud, Whispersync for books and movies, a 14.6 ounce design that's easy to hold with one hand, a vibrant color touch screen, a powerful dual-core processor and Amazon Silk - Amazon's new revolutionary web browser that accelerates the power of the mobile device by using the computing speed and power of the Amazon Web Services Cloud - all for only $199. Customers also enjoy a free month of Amazon Prime, providing access to Prime Instant Video with 13,000 movies and TV shows available for unlimited streaming and the new Kindle Owners' Lending Library where Kindle owners can now choose from thousands of books to borrow for free including more than 100 current and former New York Times Bestsellers - as frequently as a book a month, with no due dates.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Betsy! I sooooooo cannot wait to get my Fire and start adding fun apps. It's my first Android device and I am counting the days! Great to see that there will be tons of fun content right from the get-go!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome!  Can't wait to start downloading!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to member Raffeer who, in another thread, cited a different site which quoted the press release in part.  I was able to find the whole press release as a result!

Woo-hoo, excited!

Betsy


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd wondered about Netflix. So happy that app will be available. There were a couple other apps mentioned in the article that make me happy too. Can. Not. Wait.  *bouncing in seat* *jazzhandsjazzhandsjazzhands*


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.  I sent this on to a few friends who are tired of hearing about the kindle fire.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I know that all this information is contained in Amazon's press release, which Betsy quoted above, but here is a more concise listing of the apps mentioned there:

Netflix
Rhapsody
Pandora
Twitter
Comics by comiXology
Facebook
The Weather Channel
Quickoffice Pro
games from Zynga, EA, Gameloft, PopCap and Rovio
Allrecipes
Bloomberg
Cut the Rope
Doodle Fit
Doodle Jump
Fruit Ninja
Jenga
LinkedIn
Zillow
Airport Mania
Battleheart
Pulse
The Cat in the Hat
Jamie's 20-Minute Meals
IMDb Movies & TV
Monkey Preschool Lunchbox

More apps will be released for Kindle Fire soon. The Amazon Appstore also has a free "paid" app every day, and once you've downloaded an app it's available on Kindle Fire as well as your other Android-based devices. Also, here is a listing of free Android apps in the Amazon Appstore.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Man....this is making me want a Fire....<don't need, don't need>


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Man....this is making me want a Fire....<don't need, don't need>


Me, too (wanting one). But I, too, don't need it. I have a rooted Nook Color and I can't think of a single logical justification for buying the Fire.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so compulsive....cancelled my Touch and ordered a Fire (with DH's blessing)  And hey, this will be here before I leave town!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking forward too it. Even though I already have the iPad (& love it), I love amazon & their ecosystem, so it'll be cool to try out this device compared to the iPad. This will be my 1st android device too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Me, too (wanting one). But I, too, don't need it. I have a rooted Nook Color and I can't think of a single logical justification for buying the Fire.


I've got a rooted NC too. And a Fire on order. I'm going to compare and see which I like best, and probably sell (or gift) the other.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

There's also a Kindle Fire Apps section as well, though there's not much there yet... http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=mas_lftnav_KFApps?ie=UTF8&docId=1000733201&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=browse&pf_rd_r=1N6807XPC4TF4HA1M01G&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1329929282&pf_rd_i=2350149011


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I've got a rooted NC too. And a Fire on order. I'm going to compare and see which I like best, and probably sell (or gift) the other.


The trouble is that I need to keep the Nook in order to test ebook formatting in the Nook environment. The rooted nook also lets me test the Kindle for Android environment, so it kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I got the Fire on speculation that a Netflix app would be available or that I'd be able to root it and run a Netflix app somehow, someway. Needless to say, I am VERY happy now. Fire will officially do everything I wanted a Tablet for. I'm super excited to get it now!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

So cool! I cannot wait!


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Can't wait!  I don't know why, but the AllRecipes app really excites me.  Just the proposition of cooking ala Jane Jetson, lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used it for the iPad...it's really nice...

Betsy


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I cancelled my preorder a while back since I don't really NEED it and would rather wait for a larger version but I must admit ... I'm having Fire envy   It probably wouldn't be so bad if the Touch was ready for shipping.  I'm getting one of those for my nightstand.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

You people are really, _really _tempting me...

The one thing I thought I might like as a feature that I assume is not possible without a camera is to be able to "scan" those square QR bar codes that we're seeing all over the place. Friends with Android devices have wowed me with some of the features those can offer.









Can anyone convince me that this isn't a drawback (or explain that I'm wrong about requiring a built-in camera to enable this)?


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Terrific news! We've got it on the wii and love it, this will be great


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Wingpeople said:


> The one thing I thought I might like as a feature that I assume is not possible without a camera is to be able to "scan" those square QR bar codes that we're seeing all over the place. Friends with Android devices have wowed me with some of the features those can offer.


Unfortunately a camera is needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, it's one of the reasons I recently got an iPod touch...


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Didn't Jane Jetson just push a button and the food came out? Now that's an app I could really go for!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am looking forward to a subscription to National Geographic.

Just sayin....


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Buttercup said:


> I don't really NEED it and would rather wait for a larger version but I must admit ... I'm having Fire envy


My thoughts and feelings exactly!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, not having a camera for those special barcodes is a bit of a drawback for some.  For me, I have an android phone so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> I cancelled my preorder a while back since I don't really *NEED* it...


My beloved wife has been trying to teach me the difference between WANT and NEED for almost thirty years now. Unfortunately, I'm not a fast learner.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The whole QR thing doesn't excite me. . . . .I'd have been happy if my Xoom didn't have cameras and had cost less but, there you go.   I really think the Fire is going to be perfect for me and I may be looking to pass the Xoom on. . . . .


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I really think the Fire is going to be perfect for me and I may be looking to pass the Xoom on. . . . .


< raises hand >


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You want it if I do?  My son has dibs but if he doesn't want it -- if I do decide to pass it on -- I'll let you know.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You want it if I do? My son has dibs but if he doesn't want it -- if I do decide to pass it on -- I'll let you know.


I sent you a PM, Ann.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> Looking forward to it. Even though I already have the iPad (& love it), I love amazon & their ecosystem, so it'll be cool to try out this device compared to the iPad. This will be my 1st android device too.


Me, too! I love Amazon (and Apple). I'm excited to be able to have both.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Fleur's Mom said:


> Didn't Jane Jetson just push a button and the food came out? Now that's an app I could really go for!!


I love this place.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Now that's an app after my heart!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

And as someone just mentioned in a separate thread: Hulu Plus has just been announced for Fire!  Plus some ESPN app (not being a big sports fan I don't know what it is, but I'm sure it's a big deal too!)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ESPN ScoreCenter - I just came over to see if these had been posted yet.  (Just saw it on Facebook.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

For those who might have missed it the Netflix (and Hulu+) Apps are in the store as of last night!


----------

